# Verwarnstufe



## Marlene (21. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,

unter meinem letzten Beitrag stand "Verwarnstufe (0%)", das habe ich noch nie bemerkt.
War ich nicht lieb?


----------



## CityCobra (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Verwarnstufe*

Steht alles hier erklärt:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/boardregeln.php


----------



## Marlene (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Verwarnstufe*

danke.
Sehe das nur ich oder auch andere User?

Mir ist das echt noch nie aufgefallen.


----------



## CityCobra (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Verwarnstufe*



			
				Marlene schrieb:
			
		

> danke.
> Sehe das nur ich oder auch andere User?


Ich sehe bei Dir nichts.


----------



## Annett (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Verwarnstufe*

Hallo Marlene,

diese Frage kehrt immer mal wieder....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2012

Du siehst nur Deine eigene Verwarnstufe, genauso geht es (bis jetzt) jedem anderen User. Nur die Moderatoren sehen alle Prozente.

Mal sehen, wie wir das in Zukunft weiter handhaben, wenn wir die Software upgraden.


----------



## Marlene (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Verwarnstufe*

Moin,

ich sollte doch öfters die Suche bemühen


----------

